# Opening .lrwebengine files



## theturninggate (Dec 10, 2008)

I remain almost entirely ignorant of the Windows operating system. This is wholly intentional, but occasionally inconvenient.

On a Mac, a user can right-click a .lrwebengine file and Show Package Contents to get inside it.

How does one accomplish this on Windows?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand the problem Matthew. On Windows, they're simply a subfolder, which opens like any other, with a double click. There's a few 'resource' type subfolders contained in there, with a couple of .html files, and .lrweb files, and the TranslatedStrings files.  Coincidentally, we were just discussing this on another thread, with a tweak to supersede the 5'' image limit in the default galleries.

If that doesn't answer the question, let me know.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 10, 2008)

That answers it. I didn't realize they'd just open as a folder. That's nice and easy!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Sean McCormack (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep.. just a folder.


----------

